# Oh my...



## Fernando (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Feb 24, 2011)

Hahahahaha...they do exist! Got to catch them all!


----------



## Nay (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh my, that has to be the funniest. My son loved Pickachu for many years. At xmas for about 5 years all he wanted was a live Picachu.Actually the first years he wanted Pokeman sheets!! Broke my heart I (Santa)couldn't give him one. I thought he would never outgrow it. Finally he turned 27.... No he's now 15. 
Nay


----------



## Fernando (Feb 24, 2011)

Nay said:


> Oh my, that has to be the funniest. My son loved Pickachu for many years. At xmas for about 5 years all he wanted was a live Picachu.Actually the first years he wanted Pokeman sheets!! Broke my heart I (Santa)couldn't give him one. I thought he would never outgrow it. Finally he turned 27.... No he's now 15.
> Nay



hahah yeah I can relate. It was Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles for me. I still have my original action figures. I gave them to my 5 year old son...he loves them now...can't get enough.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 27, 2011)

haha that's funny!
I was definitely a TMNT fan when I was little  My brother and I played with our action figures all the time. I still remember we had the pizza shooter...he would sit at the top of the stairs with it and shoot pizzas at me  Ohh big brothers.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Feb 27, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> haha that's funny!
> I was definitely a TMNT fan when I was little  My brother and I played with our action figures all the time. I still remember we had the pizza shooter...he would sit at the top of the stairs with it and shoot pizzas at me  Ohh big brothers.



I did the SAME thing with my big brother Katie! 
Pizza shooter and all!!
Good times!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 28, 2011)

Different.


----------

